# Boot Camp erreur DD A l'aide svp



## Victor Biki (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Please help, je souhaite installer provisoirement Windows sur mon mac book pro retina Mi2015,(Monterey12) mais boot camp m'indique une erreur DD que j'ai essayé de réparer avec SOS, mais la aussi, impossible erreur (voir capture écran)
je vous remercie infiniment pour votre aide.
Victor


----------



## ericse (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir,
Tu as réussi à faire ce qui est recommandé dans tes captures d'écran (exécuter S.O.S. depuis le disque de secours) ?


----------



## Victor Biki (25 Janvier 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Tu as réussi à faire ce qui est recommandé dans tes captures d'écran (exécuter S.O.S. depuis le disque de secours) ?


Bonjour,
merci pour votre réponse.
les Captures ecran sont faites dans utilitaires pour executer le SOS... pas dans le disque de secours...
je viens de le faire sur le disque de secours (CMD+R) c'est bien ca ?
ca n'indique pas d'erreur et ca indique 1 seul DD alors que sans passer par disque de secours, j'ai 5 volumes...
merci Eric pour ton aide.



ericse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Tu as réussi à faire ce qui est recommandé dans tes captures d'écran (exécuter S.O.S. depuis le disque de secours) ?


----------



## Victor Biki (25 Janvier 2022)

Eric, malheureusement, apres sos sur disque de secours,  bootcamp m'indique encore le même message d'erreur...


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2022)

Victor Biki a dit:


> Eric, malheureusement, apres sos sur disque de secours,  bootcamp m'indique encore le même message d'erreur...


C'est parce qu'il faut faire ce qui est indiqué : "exécuter S.O.S. depuis le disque de secours"  
(n'hésite pas à mettre une photo du résultat)


----------



## Victor Biki (25 Janvier 2022)

c'est ce que j'ai fait Eric... executer SOS depuis disque de secours 
je te poste une photo dans 5  min, je le refais
merci


----------



## Victor Biki (25 Janvier 2022)

Eric, tu avais raison
voici le message d'erreur quand j'analyse le DD Mac HD DONNEES : il y a erreur 
il n'y a pas d'erreur sue le DD mac HD plus haut sur la photo
merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2022)

Peux tu activer Présentation > Afficher tous les appareils, et ensuite lancer SOS sur toutes les lignes "Interne" ?
Depuis le disque de secours bien sûr.


----------



## Victor Biki (25 Janvier 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Peux tu activer Présentation > Afficher tous les appareils, et ensuite lancer SOS sur toutes les lignes "Interne" ?
> Depuis le disque de secours bien sûr.


merci Eric, je suis désolé mais  je ne sais pas comment faire ce que tu me demandes :/
comment accéder au disque dur et à présentation ?
merci


----------



## Victor Biki (25 Janvier 2022)

OK j'ai trouvé


----------



## Victor Biki (25 Janvier 2022)

je dois le faire sur le disque dur secours ?


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2022)

En ayant démarré sur le disque de secours, peux tu lancer SOS sur toutes les lignes qui se trouvent dans la rubrique "Interne" ?
(Tu peux aussi le faire sur les "images disque" si tu veux, mais ça ne sert à rien)


----------



## Victor Biki (25 Janvier 2022)

ok merci fait,
voici les reponses...
je re re lance un bootcamp.
je te ties informé.
merci


----------

